# E350 from Ca,,,auger question you asked me about yt624 auger



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

E350, in response to your question about the augers sticking out in front of the bucket, the answer is yes, here's a few pics, however with the Honda Bucket extension from Cormier Equipment, yes that part does fit theYTt624s with a bit of drilling and use the bolts that come with the kit, verses the Hondas, the Hondas all ready have the holes there for it, just install the bolts that come with the extension,the extension and drift cutter bars normally will bring up before she will hit something but still have to be care full anyway, heres a few pics


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

For some reason I am unable to upload pics, not sure why, never had this problem before


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*chaulky45*: Thanks for the pics. My curiousity was spurred by *McRockFish*'s complaint about the augers sticking out past the auger housing on the new Honda models HSS1332TA or HSS928TA. (I am very interested in snow blower design because I hope to rebuild and expand the Kimpex 48" ATV snow blower.) 

I am glad you started this thread. I was too tired to take pictures this weekend of my older model Honda HS1132TA, but I am pretty sure that the augers also stick out past the housing as well. (Because I mistakenly ate up part of my wooden deck railing this weekend...)

Probably only a guy would say this about a snowblower:

Your Yamaha is a beautiful blue up against a snowbank! If you are going to work hours with a tool, it might as well be pretty. (Yamaha's Superjet is similarly a very pretty ski.) 

I am very happy with my HS1132TA for what it is - an older model. It does what I need. Yes, I want to add electric chute rotation and taller handles and more power. And although I have never stalled the engine at EOD, I have come really close. So, I won't install your auger housing extension (at EOD I undercut the bank with snow falling on the top of the auger housing) until after I upgrade the engine to the Honda 13HP. Thursday, I blew new snow from 12 midnight to 3:22 am to be able to drive up the driveway, park and Y-turn. Of course, I would like to demo the new Honda HSS1332 track model and the comparable new Yamaha model. Because we all appreciate well designed machines. But realistically, the HS1132TA I have now is simply a great machine, and with appropriate maintenance will likely serve me well for years to come.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Thanks*



E350 said:


> *chaulky45*: Thanks for the pics. My curiousity was spurred by *McRockFish*'s complaint about the augers sticking out past the auger housing on the new Honda models HSS1332TA or HSS928TA. (I am very interested in snow blower design because I hope to rebuild and expand the Kimpex 48" ATV snow blower.)
> 
> I am glad you started this thread. I was too tired to take pictures this weekend of my older model Honda HS1132TA, but I am pretty sure that the augers also stick out past the housing as well. (Because I mistakenly ate up part of my wooden deck railing this weekend...)
> 
> ...


Yes Thanks, yeah its a nice little machine and different looking then the rest here where I live, only 2 others besides mine here,mines different then the the rest I'm just into dressing the blowers up different then the rest the same as I did with all my Honda's, lot of people stop by to see what it is when I'm out blowing snow with it, I live on a busy main st where a 1000 plus cars a day go back and forth, most people are used to seeing my other blowers I had and sold in different size honda's in last few years now they are seeing a Blue Blower instead of the the common red Honda's,so at a glimpse when driving by they don't know what type of blower it is till they stop and look, as for the augers stuck out a bit on these Yamaha's and the Honda's too I think the reason is to cut into the snow faster verses the augers being inside further before they start chopping the snow, I could be wrong


----------

